# Good Steak in Toronto?



## the_hammer (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello ehmac'rs

So it's my birthday tomorrow night and I want to go out for some steaks with friends. Any suggestions? We're looking for somewhere not too expensive, but I am definitely willing to plonk down a few bucks. Based on initial research Morton's, Barbarians, and Ruth Chris seem to be popular (and not cheap)

Thanks for your input!

The Hammer


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats!

What you listed are definitely big names. Oddly enough, my favourite place for steak is the Keg on York St. (Adelaide) or the Mansion (Church/Gerrard)...very nice setting and it certainly won't break your bank.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

for a very good steak, great steakhouse atmosphere and good value I highly recommend

Black Angus Steakhouse - Bloor St. W., 3 blocks east of Islington

Black Angus Steak House
(416) 233-7406
3277 Bloor Street West


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Never been to Morton's in TO but the best steak I have ever had was from Morton's in San Fran. Best by FAR! Mind you, the steak alone was $40.00 US not including veggies and potato etc.

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Barberian's is excellent. For an amazing steak and egg experience and terrific value, check out the Tulip at Coxwell and Queen... awesome Black Angus certified and way easy on the pocketbook.


----------



## diim (May 2, 2005)

I say Keg Mansion I was just there on Sat for my B-day. I'm still thinking about how good the steak was.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I would have tp second the choice of The Tulip at Coxwell and Gerard. Great Steaks (all you get is a steak and a raw onion). More of a diner feel - but there are line-ups every weekend.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've never had a bad steak at the Keg - I get their combo with some seafood and always have a satsifying meal.
That said have yet to have a good prime rib at the Keg  - stick to the steaks.

Nice surprise was Milestones. Just about as good as the Kegs and a more complete meal

Downer was Outback and that Steak house out by the airport - can't recall the name Le Biftek or some such- but if they spent more on meat than advertising perhaps it would be a better choice.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll second the Tulip, though I did have one bad steak there. I had the T-Bone, and saved the filet for last, but it was bad, actually it stunk, and when I complained, they said there's nothing they could do, I said that's fine, but the filet is rancid, and I'm just letting you know, the wouldn't believe me or even smell it. but I've been back, it was just bad luck.

Bifteque is pretty good too, it's downstairs from the Sheraton on Queen, it has all the cow statues outside. Pretty reasonable prices there too.

Not a fan of Mortons, I thought it was over priced for an average steak. 

Ruth Chris on the overhand, IMO, is the best steak in the city.

vince


----------



## Obiter (Nov 29, 2005)

*deep fried chicken bits*

i like a good steak as much as the next person -- frankly didn't eat much but BBQ cow this summer -- but i discovered a treat in TO worth a trip.

The Madison Pub (slightly north of <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=pub&near=119+madison+ave.%2C+toronto%2C+canada&btnG=Search&sll=37.062500%2C-95.677068&sspn=42.106973%2C66.445312&f=l&hl=en&cid=43671655,-79404571,2133217883199286520&li=lmd">Madison at Bloor</a>) has these really good chicken fingers that are unlike any i've had previously. Instead of being lathered in that crumbly breaded stuff, they are <i>deep fried</i> and served with a tangy spice sauce, yet don't feel greasy and deep fried. yum. really good.

if you order it as an appetizer on Wednesdays (i think), you get it for half price too.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Canyon Creek is hands Down My fav steak in Toronto / GTA

http://www.canyoncreekchophouse.com/


Keg is a gimme

Milstones is nice too, I must admit I like the way they shook up the emnu a lil so its not just another resturant.

Moxies - never been but comes recomended by my friend its at young and shepard area on the west side of young around mel assman square.

http://www.thefiftybest.com

theres 1 other place that i cantthink of ill think about it and edit the post later

Baton rouge is what I was thinking of 

http://www.batonrougerestaurants.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm Canyon Creek is out my way. Thanks for the tip - I could without the elevator music on the web site but perhaps the food is not so "middle of the road" as the website might imply 

Interesting they don't mention steaks in their main info - prime rib instead - the double pork chop meal might be worth the trip - I do like a proper pork chop :clap:


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm with Macspectrum on this one. The Black Angus on Bloor West is amazing. I think the old fashioned steakhouse ambiance makes a great steak taste even better.

It's kind of a throwback and reminds me of the way Als in Ottawa (Richmond Road) was when growing up.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

*Hey, I remember Al's!*

I grew up in Ottawa in the 60s and 70s. We went to Al's a couple of times. Great eats!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

enaj said:


> I would have tp second the choice of The Tulip at Coxwell and Gerard. Great Steaks (all you get is a steak and a raw onion). More of a diner feel - but there are line-ups every weekend.


I second that,
The Tulip makes the best steaks in Toronto,
Failing that, Try going to "The Keg" for the second best steaks.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

> Hmmm Canyon Creek is out my way. Thanks for the tip - I could without the elevator music on the web site but perhaps the food is not so "middle of the road" as the website might imply


No... the food actually is pretty "middle of the road". Ok... it's not that bad, but I was very unimpressed. In fact, Armadillos (kind of a "Lonestar cafe" ripoff) has much better steaks for about 30% less $$$ in a nice unpretentious tex-mex atmosphere.

For the best "deal" (i.e. price vs quality) Keg seems to be the general concensus. Can't go wrong there.

I "would" recommend Le Bifteque if I knew for sure it was as good as the location in Ottawa last time I went (about 2 years ago). But different owners... may not be as good. Still haven't tried.

Ironically, the best steak I have had recently was at the newly redesigned Casey's right next to Union Station. Yeah... I was just as surprised as anyone. 

A7


----------



## the_hammer (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice folks.

I'm leaning towards the Keg Mansion at this stage. Though "The Tulip" does seem to be a consensus as well.

Yum steak. I'm going to wash it down with a nice scotch as well, ideally a 25 year old single malt (that would be the age I'm turning)

Any other suggestions keep em coming.

Thanks, 

The Hammer


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

iPetie said:


> I'm with Macspectrum on this one. The Black Angus on Bloor West is amazing. I think the old fashioned steakhouse ambiance makes a great steak taste even better.
> 
> It's kind of a throwback and reminds me of the way Als in Ottawa (Richmond Road) was when growing up.


yep, real old world steak house
i used to live around the corner from them

take a pass on "le keg" and for a real steak house experience, check out "Black Angus Steakhouse"

go for one of a kind as opposed to "formula"


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> yep, real old world steak house
> i used to live around the corner from them
> 
> take a pass on "le keg" and for a real steak house experience, check out "Black Angus Steakhouse"
> ...


I've been trying to put a name on that ambience thing at The Black Angus". Your choice of Old World, I have decided to sum up as "Montreal" Style.

Max, as far as I know, the last time home, Als was still open although I can not vouch for the quality as it's been so long.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

a7mc said:


> In fact, Armadillos (kind of a "Lonestar cafe" ripoff) has much better steaks for about 30% less $$$ in a nice unpretentious tex-mex atmosphere.
> 
> For the best "deal" (i.e. price vs quality) Keg seems to be the general concensus. Can't go wrong there.
> 
> ...


OK YOU HAVE GOT TO BE JOKING ME THE ARMIDILOS? Come on!!!! I had to walk away from the computer before I strated swearing in the post, thats not steak thats pure garbage. tptptptp 

Seems you and I have a very different taste in Steaks, (not hat theres anything wrong with that) for the record my Canyon Creek Steak was at the location accross from Sherway Gardens.

shoe


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

> OK YOU HAVE GOT TO BE JOKING ME THE ARMIDILOS? Come on!!!! I had to walk away from the computer before I strated swearing in the post, thats not steak thats pure garbage.


This from the guy that named every lame chain restaurant he knows as "good steaks". Try a real restaurant every so often. 

As for Armadillos, like all restaurants, including every single one on your list, it's hit and miss. Sometimes they get a good shipment, sometimes not so good. Some guys cook it better than others. At the $30 price range for a meal, you're taking chances no matter where you go. It's not like any of those places have a quality top chef overlooking things... They have cooks. Nothing more.

A7


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey, happy birthday.



the_hammer said:


> Hello ehmac'rs
> 
> So it's my birthday tomorrow night and I want to go out for some steaks with friends. Any suggestions? We're looking for somewhere not too expensive, but I am definitely willing to plonk down a few bucks. Based on initial research Morton's, Barbarians, and Ruth Chris seem to be popular (and not cheap)
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rule number one here would be to find a restaurant that serves good old Alberta beefsteak. No substitutions!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll have to disagree about The Tulip. I've gone there about 2-3 times and have been disappointed each time. The steak, usually I order a NY strip, is overly salty and somewhat tough. It's definitely a case of you get what you pay for.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

repeat: Black Angus Steakhouse

I've been to Morton's, Ruth's Chris, Le Biftek, The Keg on more than one occassion and not just in Toronto.

Best steak ever was "Magnum" in Chicago, but that's a long drive.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Without a doubt The House Of Chan on Eglinton Ave west in TO. I can't believe no one has mentioned it yet.

The Keg? The Tulip? Even the cows look suprised!

Second place: Barbarians on Elm Street in TO.

http://www.houseofchan.ca/


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

mrjimmy said:


> Without a doubt The House Of Chan on Eglinton Ave west in TO. I can't believe no one has mentioned it yet.
> 
> The Keg? The Tulip? Even the cows look suprised!
> 
> ...



i have heard very good things about steak at the house of chan
barbarians is very over-rated
been there eaten that


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

SINC said:


> Rule number one here would be to find a restaurant that serves good old Alberta beefsteak. No substitutions!


Agreed. Been there.

A suggestion here....Hop on a plane and get yourselves to "Smugglers" in Calgary. Set down there and order up a big heap of Alberta Prime Rib. Preferably slightly rare....

Scarf down that mass of ridiculously tender top grade melt-in-your-mouth man-fuel (along with garlic toast, baked potato and salad bar)... 

....and then, when you are completely done stuffing all of this regal feast into your sorry pie-hole, leave the place and walk out into the street (while in a post-carnivorous daze) and slice open your veins. Bleed out and die right there and then.

Because you will NEVER EVER even COME CLOSE to being able to match the pure heavenly bliss of that meal. Ever again. No matter where you go...or how much you pay. 

Alberta beef is second to none. And "Smugglers" is the absolute ultimate for Alberta Prime Rib. Top of the heap. The Lamborghini/Aston Martin/ Ferrari of steak houses....on this whole planet.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

IronMac said:


> I'll have to disagree about The Tulip. I've gone there about 2-3 times and have been disappointed each time. The steak, usually I order a NY strip, is overly salty and somewhat tough. It's definitely a case of you get what you pay for.


Sorry to hear that. I've only done the steak and eggs gig there, and I've been doing it for years... must have ordered that dish dozens of times now and I've never been disappointed in the size, tenderness and taste of the cut. The eggs, home-fries and java are mediocre - it's that Black Angus that keeps me coming back, time after time.

I can't agree with Macspectrum's take on Barberians being over-rated... I reserve that judgement for the Keg myself, which I have found to be one of the most pretentious, hopped-up places I've ever been for a meal. The MacDonalds of steak houses.

Of course, if you want svelte ambiance and refinement, don't go to the Tulip either... it's just a diner. A diner that has people lining up to get into it at 11:00 am on the weekends... go figure.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

FWIW, The Tulip isn't highly regarded by the folks at Chowhound.com either.

The Keg isn't the be-all, but it's decent. I've been many times and will return. It is certainly far more pretentious than any chain restaurant should be though.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

mikef said:


> FWIW, The Tulip isn't highly regarded by the folks at Chowhound.com either.
> 
> The Keg isn't the be-all, but it's decent. I've been many times and will return. It is certainly far more pretentious than any chain restaurant should be though.


One thing I will mention in the Tulip's favour is that they make great deli sandwiches... Rubens, Corned Beefs, smoked meat, and a truly excellent club. All massive meals and very tasty. Okay, so it's not steak, but I just wanted to throw that into the mix.

Never heard of Chowhound. Will check it out, thanks. My experience with restaurant reviews is that they're highly subjective and thus I tend not to put very much stock in a single review... of course, if a place gets rave reviews from a number of sources, then I'm going to be interested. Conversely, if a place gets roundly trashed from a variety of sources, I'm likely to stay away... there's plenty of restaurants out there, after all, at least in the big cities. But I also subscribe to the notion that, if you want good Chinese, say, go to a place where the Chinese-Canadians attend in droves. It's usually a safe bet.

Looks like good steak is also a highly subjective topic.

(;->))


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I' think I can second Canyon Creek - it's in the basement of a building on the street (Front Street?) in front of Union Station, isn't it. An excellent steak place. We went on a busy night so we had to wait, but once we were seated we had good service and the wait was worth it. More of a restaurant atmosphere compared to the bar-type atmosphere I saw at Armidillos.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

as Max said, go where the people eat
call Black Angus and see how booked they are
might give you an idea
I've been to Canyon Creek 3x and it's ok at best

Black Angus has that real steak house feel
and walking past the open grill is unique

at black angus you'll spend less and have much more of a steak house experience without having to put up with a 22 yr. old wanna be actor/waiter
I really get pissed when these wanna be waiters ask you if your food was ok and if you say no, they just shrug their shoulders

service at black angus is great and it's been there for ages


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

a7mc said:


> I "would" recommend Le Bifteque
> 
> Ironically, the best steak I have had recently was at the newly redesigned Casey's right next to Union Station. Yeah... I was just as surprised as anyone.
> A7





a7mc said:


> This from the guy that named every lame chain restaurant he knows as "good steaks". Try a real restaurant every so often.
> A7



Oh like Caseys? ya ok!:clap:

Shoe


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Le Biftek in Toronto is a pale imitation of the originals in Montreal
The Montreal restaurants present the best value steak dinner bar none, except for my own BBQ version


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Le Biftek in Toronto is a pale imitation of the originals in Montreal
> The Montreal restaurants present the best value steak dinner bar none, except for my own BBQ version


Thanks MACSPECTRUM, I was going to say something along those lines. 
Toronto is not a foodies town yet. I'm reminded of that every time I visit. I found this thread amusing with mention of chain restaurants (some maybe be good but overall...). Now, MacNutt was on to something with the quality and source of the meat. 

Of course there is also the cut of meat from the expensive and tender but generally bland filet mignon to the sublime onglet (or hanger steak). 

Some comments of some of the restaurants: Barbarians and Smugglers remind me of restaurants whose prime has past - they seem to be living on previous glories, yes they are good but seem locked in a timewarp.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

LOL - Artist, you utter snob! Not a foodie town yet, eh? Stop it - you're killing me here.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Max said:


> LOL - Artist, you utter snob! Not a foodie town yet, eh? Stop it - you're killing me here.


Thanks Max - 
It was rather telling when a good steak = chain joints...

I stand by my comments - 
BTW, not a snob, I'll take good eats over "Queue de Cheval" any day......


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> as Max said, go where the people eat
> call Black Angus and see how booked they are
> might give you an idea
> I've been to Canyon Creek 3x and it's ok at best
> ...


I'll have to give it a try the next time I'm in Toronto. It does sound better than Canyon Creek.

I have to agree, when I want a real steak experience I want to avoid the chains like the Keg, Bifteque, Casey's... I think me and the guys chose Canyon Creek, because it was close and it sounded good. I think Black Angus was on our short list, but was out of the way.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Le Biftek in Toronto is a pale imitation of the originals in Montreal
> The Montreal restaurants present the best value steak dinner bar none, except for my own BBQ version


One word for Montreal! "Gibbys"


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

I love La Palette in Kensington ... nice cozy French bistro.

The Steak frites is great ... but the off menu special is AMAZING.

You'll have to go to find out what it is ... and it is GREAT!

"La Palette is a cozy, little French affair, a nook with just 10 tables, patterned table cloths, mismatched cutlery and Toulouse-Lautrec on the walls. It appears to be the tiniest restaurant in town (save Berkeley Street Cafe). 26 seats all totaled. The small room feels like it could have been Proust's own bedroom. Serving a selection of rare-in-Ontario lagers that include micro-brewed Maudite ($5.50/bottle) from Quebec, or a Chimay is a great start. "


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Max said:


> LOL - Artist, you utter snob! Not a foodie town yet, eh? Stop it - you're killing me here.



I have to tip my hat to Montrealers when it comes to speaking with their wallets re: restaurants.

Pizza Pizza didn't last long in Montreal.

I only wish Torontonians would take their (BB)queue from their Montreal counterparts.

You just cannot make good 3 for 1 pizza. PERIOD.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> I only wish Torontonians would take their *(BB)*queue from their Montreal counterparts.


Bar b Barn, you're killing me. Note to self, must visit Montreal soon.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

shoe said:


> Oh like Caseys? ya ok!:clap:
> 
> Shoe


Aside from the fact that I clearly used Casey's as a point of irony and did not recommend it in any way, I'm going to end this pathetic little squabble you have going on with me. Not sure what your problem is, but whatever. You win. You're the greatest, most all knowing steak eater on the internet. Congrats!

On a more cheery note, happy b-day the_hammer and enjoy your steak, no matter where you go.

A7


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

The House Of Chan has got to be one of the best i have tasted in Toronto..Peppercorns in Vaughan was no bad if you like i high class steakhouse with high class prices.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

iPetie said:


> Bar b Barn, you're killing me. Note to self, must visit Montreal soon.


mmmmmmm
Barb B Barn...
:clap:


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

IronMac said:


> I'll have to disagree about The Tulip. I've gone there about 2-3 times and have been disappointed each time. The steak, usually I order a NY strip, is overly salty and somewhat tough. It's definitely a case of you get what you pay for.


I can't stand the Tulip. The steak is cooked on a flat grill, The only good steak is cooked on a wood/gas grill. I can pan fry a steak at home but I don't. When I want a steak I want it grilled.

John


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> mmmmmmm
> Barb B Barn...


So, who's "Barb"? :love2: 

Gotta love these Freudian slips...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Max said:


> Sorry to hear that. I've only done the steak and eggs gig there, and I've been doing it for years... must have ordered that dish dozens of times now and I've never been disappointed in the size, tenderness and taste of the cut. The eggs, home-fries and java are mediocre - it's that Black Angus that keeps me coming back, time after time.


I had very high hopes for The Tulip...it's highly regarded by a lot of people but I almost laughed out loud the last time I was there when I overheard a guy say that the steaks were much better than Ruths Chris'!

I usually go to Ruths Chris but have also been to Morton's. Pretty disappointed with the latter. The ones on my list of to-do's include Carmen's, Barberians, and Harbour 360.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> for a very good steak, great steakhouse atmosphere and good value I highly recommend
> 
> Black Angus Steakhouse - Bloor St. W., 3 blocks east of Islington
> 
> ...



Been here and I also recommend it. It's not cheap. They give you the steaks on a wooden plate and everything else you order is on a separate plate. 
Very good place.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Yea Carman's an old fashioned steak house in Toronto. Would really like to try one of his steaks.

John


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

bmovie said:


> Been here and I also recommend it. It's not cheap. They give you the steaks on a wooden plate and everything else you order is on a separate plate.
> Very good place.


best value though when compared with the huge bill you'll get from Morton's, Ruth's Chris, Harbour 360

the wooden plates are a nice "old world" touch


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think for the price paid, Le Biftheque is a great steakhouse. Their meat is top quality and the sides are fresh and tasty.

BTW, Canyon Creek is a chain too, owned by SIR Corp that runs Jack Astors, Alice Fazooli's and others...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I miss Lindy's.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Didn't Ed Mirvish have a steakhouse?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> Didn't Ed Mirvish have a steakhouse?


two things;
1. it wasn't a "house"
2. it wasn't "steak"


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> I miss Lindy's.


I was going to type that!


----------



## seapirate (Aug 14, 2009)

*Best steak in toronto*

I had one of my best steaks at Stonegrill, they have a unique concept of cooking the steak on a heated lava stone right at yr table, so you can cook it to rare/medium or well to your taste, You have to have to believe the taste, I was recommended by some of my friends and I am hooked on to it now.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Zombie Thread Of The Day Winner!*

So how long have you been working there?


----------

